# Howloween Party - You're Invited !!!



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

This is the official preparty thread :
The party will start here on GRF Oct. 31st 12 -3 PM PST, that should be 3-6 PM on the East Coast.
We will have contests and games and hopefully some fun.
The forum has been a pretty sad place for awhile and we are hoping to lighten things up a bit. Hopefully bring some smiles to everyone, even for a moment.
Until then, Jordan and I will be posting about the contests, some fun ideas and a costume of the day. Please feel free to join in.
J will not be over her warts in time to party with her friends, but she is really looking forward to a party with her cyber friends.
The first 15 people that PM me with their dog's name and address will get a party package.arty:
So let's get this party started....
J and I spent last night having pizza and a movie
Then tonight we opened the "Pumpkin Box", one of our favorite things
Chef J helped with making the Howloween brownies for after we decorate the tree. (She will have Doggie Ice Cream )


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

:You_Rock_Great idea. We need a bit of silly around here. Cricket will be participating...as much as possible. She's kind of a couch potato.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Penny's Mom said:


> :You_Rock_Great idea. We need a bit of silly around here. Cricket will be participating...as much as possible. She's kind of a couch potato.


I already had Cricket's name on the list !!:


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

We LOVE Ms Jordan's pumpkin! Agreed - always room to celebrate friends  

Thank you!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

You've got my address and lord knows you know my little buddy's name. But please no party package for us we'd rather see them go to the other deserving GRF members who could use a smile during tough times.

We're all smiles just waiting for your cyber Halloween Party to start and maybe, just maybe, we'll be able to find a costume for Woody, maybe!?! But either way Woody's definitely looking forward to rubbing cyber noses with Miss J.

HAPPY EARLY HALLOWEEN...

Pete & Woody


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Susan Marie, you are amazing. Sounds fun.


----------



## rmacken2 (Sep 26, 2013)

I bring my little guy home from the breeders on Wednesday! I am so thrilled for Halloween with him, and excited I can share it on here. Excellent idea.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

this is great! we sure need more happy things to go on, hopefully were not to late to sign up for a party package chester and i are super excited.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger and I are in. He's been a little neglected lately and this will help make up for it...by giving him a bath and finding him a costume! Lucky guy.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

You're our fairy princess of smiles, SM  It's going to be fun checking out all the costumes ... Thanks!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Count in Jordan's cousins, Bae Lee and Keeper!! Looks like J is quite the baker!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Okay, Max is excited and looking forward to the party. We took a few pictures of Max and the decorations to commemorate the upcoming event.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Max's Dad said:


> Okay, Max is excited and looking forward to the party. We took a few pictures of Max and the decorations to commemorate the upcoming event.


Looks like Max will be quite the contender !!::


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Tree is done!! Got a little distracted watching the Red Sox game


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Sounds like fun. Count us in. Jordan looks good in any costume.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

We will post a photo of Remy's costume tomorrow... I bet yall will LOVE it!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Molson & Neeko are super excited!!!!! Let the fun, games and laughter begin!!!!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Assuming he's feeling better, Remy will certainly want in! We have several costumes to choose from this year, decisions, decisions!

What a lovely idea, thank you so much Chef J for being the hostesss with the mostess


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan Marie*

Susan Marie

You always have the cutest ideas and I just love Jordan's costumes!
I can't participate -Tucker and Tonka don't dress up, plus Ken and I answer the door for Trick or Treaters from 3-8:00-it's non-stop kids!!!


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Wooooohoooooooooooooo!!!!!!! Can't wait for the party to begin. Will have to find Buddy a costume.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

The boyz are excited....to think Molson was ever this lil....







:cavalry:







:--heart:

And now, one yr. later, the boyz trying out their new trick or treat bags...







::


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

What a great idea!!! We would love to join in the fun!! Hmmmm, I wonder what Finley wants to be?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Keep on sending names, we still have some more room. I will add a couple more if I need to. 
Today we are going pumpkin hunting. I want to get a bunch of different kinds and then plant the seeds next year.
Pumpkin cutting party is Monday the 28th., but you can add pics at anytime. We are hoping to see some Golden pumpkins this year. 
Here is Princess Erin and her pumpkin look alike.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow, I Love this picture. I so liked when you would dress your girls in different costumes, always made my day!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Brinkley would love to participate--it's his first Halloween!


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Mako & Max are in


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Ok the girls want to play too. I have never ever dressed them up though, so not sure how this'll work out. Might be a total laugh riot. Thanks for this SM! You're the best.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Bob Dylan said:


> Wow, I Love this picture. I so liked when you would dress your girls in different costumes, always made my day!


So here are some favs over the years.
Later tonite, I'll write about dressing up dogs...and cats


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Here is Mako last year....we just adopted Max in May so this will be his first Halloween with us! What shall the boys be this year????


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Makomom said:


> Here is Mako last year....we just adopted Max in May so this will be his first Halloween with us! What shall the boys be this year????


What a perfect shirt !! Where did you get it ???


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

I found it at Target! They have some really funny ones this year too


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Unfortunately Mr Barnaby refuses to let me dress him up!, but we will of course look forward to reading all about Jordan's Halloween adventures. The pictures of her are so beautiful! Hugs sent over from us all in Scotland x


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

We can't wait. We have a princess costume this year for Lucy. I am also going to _attempt_ to carve a Golden retriever into a pumpkin...we will see how it turns out. I'll post pics good or bad...probably bad..lol


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Bailey and Emma are already starting to try out costume ideas. Here's emma


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

And here's Bailey


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Nitey & Nash will be here in spirit...it was their favorite holiday!!!! ::


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

We're getting inspired - keep it coming!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Fiona will be there 










Stiil choosing a pumpkin


----------



## RSHANNING (Nov 14, 2008)

this sounds like a blast and i hope to joing the fun


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

this was my all time favorite of Erin!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'll post pics of my kids but it's not a good time for us. Very busy around here at those times. The city has a Halloween party down the street from our house and we get the overflow of kids. Can't wait to see everyone's pictures.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*The contests*

Will be 
1. Best costume
2. Best group picture
3. Best scene
Dogs do not need to be dressed up for #2 and 3 but keep in mind it is a Howloween theme. Also, it's a fact that the judges are partial to pics with Goldens in them...just saying. :
I never have had a problem dressing up dogs. I started doing it with my very first puppy and just kept going. 
I am posting a pic of Princess Erin at her very first Halloween with us. Back on Mother's Day when I found her, she would cry and whimper if you even touched her. So 5 months later when she let me dress her as a Party Girl, and loved it, was pretty amazing.
Also a pic of Cooper, who was a 9 year old unneutered ranch dog when I rescued him. He came to his first party and I plopped this party hat on him and he ran around with it on his head for 3 hours.
The secret is to make sure they are comfortable and not scared. Many of you don't like dressing up your dogs and that's fine too. I hope you will still join us at the party.
Please don't post your contest entries here. There will be a separate thread for that on the 31st.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

It should be lots of fun, can't wait but will! Thank You SM for all that you do for the forum and beyond!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Pumpkin hunting is going well*

We have 2 more places to go today. Yesterday we went through a haunted house. J insisted on holding the leash and guiding me through. I guess she didn't want me to be scared.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Good girl, brave girl, Joy. 

Thanks for making your mom (and lots of us) smile


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Here is a sneak peek at Remys costume.... I'll try to put better pics later!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Y'all are sooooooooo good.

This is going to be lots of fun for all.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Bob Dylan said:


> It should be lots of fun, can't wait but will! Thank You SM for all that you do for the forum and beyond!


Totally agree, the world is a better place because of people like you!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am going to try, looked at some costumes today. I will definitely be a fly on the wall if I cannot fully get into the spirit.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Our first Game !!!*

:wave: So on Friday, we will have our first game!!!!:banana::banana::banana:
It will be kind of a scavenger hunt 
I will post 5 questions, all the answers can be found in this one thread, so pay attention !!:
The first person to PM me all the correct answers (close counts with me) wins a prize!!:appl::appl::appl:
I will post the questions at 9:00 am PST
Sound like fun ???????


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

GoldenMum said:


> I am going to try, looked at some costumes today. I will definitely be a fly on the wall if I cannot fully get into the spirit.


I have a fly costume you can borrow...really !!!:


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Claire's Friend said:


> I have a fly costume you can borrow...really !!!:



I am sure you do!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I found a cow in my yard!!!!









Think it's gonna rain tomorrow!!!::


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Cute cow, I'll take it if you don't want her!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Udderly adorable!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Omg too cute! Of course, Neeko would be cute in any costume!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Our final count !!*

I may just have to do this every year , it was so much fun. Every time we would go out to do an errand, we would visit a pumpkin patch. Today, one had bounce houses , so there were a lot of kids. The kids all wanted to play with J and she just wanted to play in the bounce house. Silly girl :


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Count Tanner in. It is his first Halloween!  loving all the pictures already. Guess it's time to get crafty or start looking for a costume


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We weren't planning in celebrating this year with everything going on. Halloween is our anniversary, and we renew our vows in a private ceremony each year. 

On top of that, we don't have many (read: one or two) decorations. 

But I think I'll dress Bear up. 

What do you think would work well with his dark looks? I was thinking skunk, but I wonder if he'll let me put a rainbow tutu on him and add some glowstix collars. He can be a raver.  

I need more ideas for cheap costumes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Brave said:


> We weren't planning in celebrating this year with everything going on. Halloween is our anniversary, and we renew our vows in a private ceremony each year.
> 
> On top of that, we don't have many (read: one or two) decorations.
> 
> ...


LOVE the raver idea!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Just occurred to me being autumn and all I have not raked up a pile of leaves for Fiona to hide in. Not sure the leaf drop will happen by then but I need a pic of that.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I've got plenty of leaves out here Steve...you're welcome to all that you like!!!


Pete & Woody


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Has anyone used hair/fur paint?? Is it good? Bad? Would it tramatize Bear? 

I've seen some ideas for:
*prisoner
*bumblebee
*ladybug
*tiger

I guess I could get black cat ears and say he's a panther.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> I've got plenty of leaves out here Steve...you're welcome to all that you like!!!
> 
> 
> Pete & Woody


Nope, usually mulch all leaves to oblivion with the John Deere. But thanks anyhow, lol.


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

Nash666 said:


> I found a cow in my yard!!!!
> 
> View attachment 277913
> 
> ...


This made me laugh so hard!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Don't forget the game tomorrow morning !!!
Will be posted at 9 am PST !!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Gee, I don't know. 9 am is kind of early for me and Max.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Claire's Friend said:


> Don't forget the game tomorrow morning !!!
> Will be posted at 9 am PST !!


On this thread? Or new one


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Here's our first game !!!*

All of these answers can be found in this thread
First person to PM me all the correct answers wins !!!

LET THE GAME BEGIN !!!
1. Name 5 people (use screen names) who have RSVP'd to the party 
2. What is the first costume that Princess Erin ever wore? 
3. How many pumpkins did Jordan pick ?? 
4. What is the name of the faux Golden coming to the party ? 
5. What is the name of the dog wearing the same outfit as Jordan is in this 
picture? 
Poor little J, I had to wake her up to take pic !!:sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping:
GOOOOO !!!!!


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Claire's Friend said:


> All of these answers can be found in this thread
> First person to PM me all the correct answers wins !!!
> 
> LET THE GAME BEGIN !!!
> ...


Umm, I think I have them all. Expect idk what a faux golden is  lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Faux golden, one that is painted.....hurry hurry hurry!!!!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I've been busted!! My co-workers keep asking me what I'm glowing about!!! It's cause I'm secretly partying!!!  

Thank goodness for multi-tasking.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

No winner yet, 4 way tie going on. Everyone is missing #4 :


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

Callie ....candy security!
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Hint:


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Penny's Mom said:


> Hint:


Perfect hint !!


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Claire's Friend said:


> Perfect hint !!


Darn I already sent you my answers lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Brave said:


> I've been busted!! My co-workers keep asking me what I'm glowing about!!! It's cause I'm secretly partying!!!
> 
> Thank goodness for multi-tasking.


I've been partying instead of house work... Lol :/ 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

LOL, Spirit, send them again...you might beat somebody!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

We have a winner, two actually.
goldenca :nchuck: is the winner, with Mrskuhn coming in 2 seconds later, so they both get prizes !! Yay :appl::appl::appl:
The answers are
#1 There were lots of them, no one had a problem with this one.
#2 Party Girl
#3 13
#4 CRICKET !!!
#5 Nash666's Molson


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

GoldenCamper said:


> Just occurred to me being autumn and all I have not raked up a pile of leaves for Fiona to hide in. Not sure the leaf drop will happen by then but I need a pic of that.


Same here!!!  where are my pretty colored leaves!?! Lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Claire's Friend said:


> We have a winner, two actually.
> goldenca :nchuck: is the winner, with Mrskuhn coming in 2 seconds later, so they both get prizes !! Yay :appl::appl::appl:
> The answers are
> #1 There were lots of them, no one had a problem with this one.
> ...


Congrats Goldenca!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Claire's Friend said:


> We have a winner, two actually.
> goldenca :nchuck: is the winner, with Mrskuhn coming in 2 seconds later, so they both get prizes !! Yay :appl::appl::appl:
> The answers are
> #1 There were lots of them, no one had a problem with this one.
> ...


Congrats you guys!!!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

For the sake of stumped me.... please tell us the story behind the pictorial hint. And why is Cricket a faux golden?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Claire's friend sent Crickett to me to console me in Penny's absence. She had previously done her therapy work with Danny...dborgers when he lost Andy. So she is my faux Golden Retriever until Mr. Darcy comes home.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Penny's Mom said:


> Claire's friend sent Crickett to me to console me in Penny's absence. She had previously done her therapy work with Danny...dborgers when he lost Andy. So she is my faux Golden Retriever until Mr. Darcy comes home.


Gotcha! That makes sense now


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Brave said:


> For the sake of stumped me.... please tell us the story behind the pictorial hint. And why is Cricket a faux golden?


You might have missed this :http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...discussion/226458-claires-friend-cricket.html
Cricket is waiting with Penny's Mom until Mr. Darcy comes home. She is GRF's very own "Comfort Golden". She is a faux or fake Golden because she's only a stuffed animal, but that sounds kind of bad. When your sad and hugging her she feels very real.:
We are very happy she and her Foster Mom are partying with us.:smooch:


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

You guys are gonna make me cry! That is such a sweet story!!!!


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Claire's Friend said:


> You might have missed this :http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...discussion/226458-claires-friend-cricket.html
> Cricket is waiting with Penny's Mom until Mr. Darcy comes home. She is GRF's very own "Comfort Golden". She is a faux or fake Golden because she's only a stuffed animal, but that sounds kind of bad. When your sad and hugging her she feels very real.:
> We are very happy she and her Foster Mom are partying with us.:smooch:


Glad I didn't do my make up yet. ;( I'm a blubbery mess reading that


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I DID cry when I opened the box! I had no idea Cricket was on her way to me. She is an excellent comfort Golden.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

For the sake of being sappy. I am so glad that I joined this form and that I've met you all such an inspiration and so much love


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Mrskuhn said:


> For the sake of being sappy. I am so glad that I joined this form and that I've met you all such an inspiration and so much love
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This forum is filled to the brim with angels in disguise.

*cough cough* 

I know that everyone here has been so warm, and welcoming to me. I truly found a home when I joined the forum.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Brave said:


> This forum is filled to the brim with angels in disguise.
> 
> *cough cough*
> 
> I know that everyone here has been so warm, and welcoming to me. I truly found a home when I joined the forum.


Defiantly agree, couldn't have said it better <3 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

aww we missed the games! hopefully there is more  we wanna play! we wanna play!


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Way to go Susan Marie! Who else could think up all these exciting adventures and quizzes for us here?! Today, Ticket and I are going to get our Pumpkins and get into the Howloween spirit....although she howls enough as it is already.
Many thanks.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

xoerika620xo said:


> aww we missed the games! hopefully there is more  we wanna play! we wanna play!


Yes there will be more


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I knew I should have set the alarm. :doh:


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

ya snooze, ya loose. lol how often does that one REALLY work??!! lol



Max's Dad said:


> I knew I should have set the alarm. :doh:


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

So much for me being on top of this. We were duds!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> So much for me being on top of this. We were duds!


 
I know, I was making meatballs and missed the whole thing, I had the PC all ready but it is in another room and I forgot about the time! UGH!!!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

What to be, what to be...so many decisions ::

I dont wanna be a devil :yuck: I dont wanna be a devil!!!!









This is cool.....::








I dont wanna wear this hat, I dont wanna wear this hat....


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Nash666 said:


> What to be, what to be...so many decisions ::
> 
> I dont wanna be a devil :yuck: I dont wanna be a devil!!!!
> 
> ...


Those are cute 
I think I'm gonna make mine. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I have Cricket's figured out. It will be a doozy...having dog that doesn't fight the costume is a definite plus. ;-)


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

So the next game will be on Tuesday. We will take the weekend off to honor Pudden and her Mama.
Do you want a scavenger hunt again or something different??
Here's a couple of pics of foster dog Layla, who was GRF's first West Coast Transport !! Even the fosters get dressed up here !!:


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Claire's Friend said:


> So the next game will be on Tuesday. We will take the weekend off to honor Pudden and her Mama.
> Do you want a scavenger hunt again or something different??
> Here's a couple of pics of foster dog Layla, who was GRF's first West Coast Transport !! Even the fosters get dressed up here !!:


Crossword puzzle? Though I don't know if I would be any better at that. 

Too bad we can't play TAG or hide-n-go-seek.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

We will take the weekend off to honor Pudden and her Mama.


Perfect!


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Mrskuhn said:


> Congrats Goldenca!


Congrats to you too, Mrskuhn.
That was close.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Claire's Friend said:


> So the next game will be on Tuesday. We will take the weekend off to honor Pudden and her Mama.
> Do you want a scavenger hunt again or something different??
> Here's a couple of pics of foster dog Layla, who was GRF's first West Coast Transport !! Even the fosters get dressed up here !!:


Love the idea of honoring pudden and mama. Like I said the amount of love in here is amazing <3


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sounds like a great idea, can't wait to see everyones pics! We were just looking at possible halloween costumes for Sammy earlier online  he's very excited to celebrate his first one this year.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Okay, I'm taking Maddie to a therapy dog thing on Thursday and need a costume. Do you know of any black dye/paint that is safe so I can turn her into a tiger?


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> Okay, I'm taking Maddie to a therapy dog thing on Thursday and need a costume. Do you know of any black dye/paint that is safe so I can turn her into a tiger?


http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/pet-paint-yorkie-yellow/




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

You truly are the best!!! This sounds like a lot of fun. We will attend if nothing comes up :crossfing
This is the first year in a long time that my dogs aren't prepared with costumes. I'll have to give it some thought after the game tonight


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

I ordered the dyed hairspray. Now we shall see how it goes on Thursday as I attempt to spray her. I'm guessing there is going to be paint over everything once she hears the 'pssssst' of the can.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oops, missed the game.  Though I would have put Ranger as the faux golden  He's a golden in disguise...I just dye him black year round!

I bought Ranger his Howloween costume on friday! It is so hilarious...I keep making him wear it and he is somewhat less than impressed. To make it even better, I bought Blue a "matching" costume. It's not the same, but the two go together soooo well. 

Ranger's pretty excited!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger and I didn't do anything for Halloween last year. Too busy with school, boo. :no: We missed out.

But, to keep the spirit of Halloween, er Howloween, going, here are some pics of Ranger's first ever Halloween (2 years ago!)

Ranger wasn't too sure about the pumpkin lying in the middle of the living room floor...










Like any good retriever, his first question was "How does this taste?"









Then he supervised carving time.









Of course, he wanted to help so he got in on the action.









Ranger, you're doing it wrong.









And then he tried to eat the pumpkin.









Our final result:


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Great pics of Ranger helping you carve the pumpkin, such a handsome boy he is


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Jordan and I just got back from Gold Gold. After the last couple weeks of sadness , we just needed to go up there for a recharge. It was perfect, all quiet and peaceful, just what we needed.
While we were up there, we dressed up Daniel, our bear, as a witch:
When we got home we had a cute card from Auntie Cathy, thanks :smooch:
Here are some pics of simple costumes of the past, all thrift store or Dollar Store finds. Very easy and inexpensive.
First pic ended up at The bottom, I don't know why 
Cooper as Jack in the Box - A couple years later, Cooper was completely blind from SARDS. We made him a JITB to keep him protected and still be able to be at the party. A cute clown hat and collar , I think from WalMart and then we painted a card board box to match.
Rose as a Tacky Tourist - all my own stuff just borrowed by Rose
Jamie as Dame Edna - Wig and glasses from the $ Store
Flash Dance Erin- or Joan Rivers, take your pick Mommy's old Sweat shirt and leggings from the 80's and a head band from the $ Store
Party Witch Rose - hat, boa and skirt from the # Store
Hill Billy JOY - Square dancing dress from the thrift store and braids from the $ Store
*Cooper as a One eyed Purple eater - the head band came from the $ store and we used our own purple Tee shirt. This was his first Halloween with us and we wanted his costume to be easy and comfortable. Except for wetting the t-shirt every time he peed, it was perfect.:*
It's easy to find stuff, just look in your or your kids closet !!:


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Whoops, Jamie as Dame Edna didn't show up


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Ranger said:


> Oops, missed the game.  Though I would have put Ranger as the faux golden  He's a golden in disguise...I just dye him black year round!
> 
> I bought Ranger his Howloween costume on friday! It is so hilarious...I keep making him wear it and he is somewhat less than impressed. To make it even better, I bought Blue a "matching" costume. It's not the same, but the two go together soooo well.
> 
> Ranger's pretty excited!!


Ranger was my first guess lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Ranger said:


> Ranger and I didn't do anything for Halloween last year. Too busy with school, boo. :no: We missed out.
> 
> But, to keep the spirit of Halloween, er Howloween, going, here are some pics of Ranger's first ever Halloween (2 years ago!)
> 
> ...




Love!!!!!! <3  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Claire's Friend said:


> Jordan and I just got back from Gold Gold. After the last couple weeks of sadness , we just needed to go up there for a recharge. It was perfect, all quiet and peaceful, just what we needed.
> While we were up there, we dressed up Daniel, our bear, as a witch:
> When we got home we had a cute card from Auntie Cathy, thanks :smooch:
> Here are some pics of simple costumes of the past, all thrift store or Dollar Store finds. Very easy and inexpensive.
> ...


Adorable thanks for the ideas 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Nothing "fake" about Ranger !! He's a Golden who just happens to have black fur and we love him that way !!!:smooch:


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*So our next game*

Will be on Wednesday. It's actually more of a story about our pups that you all will get to add to. This way everyone who wants to play should be able to. It will go for 24 hours and then we should have a cute story when were are done.
Tonight I am just going to cuddle with J and read her "Room on the Broom", her very favorite Halloween story.
Tomorrow I will post a confirmation list of all the dogs signed up for the party packages, please check back and make sure you are on it if you e-mailed me.
Packages will be going out Wednesday.:yipee:


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

This should be tons of fun!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

No one knows how to throw a cyber bash like SM and lovely J!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sammy is very excited to celebrate his first halloween  we're off costume shopping for him in a little while!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Checking in to see how the howloween celebrations are coming along. We're still procrastinating. Last year we did spooky eyes in the bush outside (courtesy of bare toilet paper rolls + glowsticks), one jack-o-lantern, and a candlebra (spelling) in the front window. We played Halloween movies all night, and Bear got to meet everyone (and a few doggie friends). 

I remember at the end of the night, we still have half a bucket of candy. Some teenagers came and I decided that's enough trick or treaters for the night. Gave them all the leftover candy. Made their night.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Brave said:


> Checking in to see how the howloween celebrations are coming along. We're still procrastinating. Last year we did spooky eyes in the bush outside (courtesy of bare toilet paper rolls + glowsticks), one jack-o-lantern, and a candlebra (spelling) in the front window. We played Halloween movies all night, and Bear got to meet everyone (and a few doggie friends).
> 
> I remember at the end of the night, we still have half a bucket of candy. Some teenagers came and I decided that's enough trick or treaters for the night. Gave them all the leftover candy. Made their night.


We don't tend to get many trick r treaters down our street and having a 4 year old we go out. So we make a pumpkin bowl or porcupine with suckers for the ones that do come down. We took Baxter the last couple of years but they will probably stay home this time because Tanner throws up in the car ( I think it's anxiety ) bummed they don't get to come  they are my fur babies. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

So my husband thinks I'm crazy for wanting to get Tanner a Halloween outfit and dress him up. Lol every time I try I am mocked or given a dirty look. I wanted to make him a fire chief because my son is going to be a fire fighter. Now I was thinking of just making on out of things around the house but idk what to make or use. Petsmart had some on major clearance... Maybe I'll try again today lol 


Honestly, he gives me crap about anything to do with Tanner because he didn't want a dog and I did ( finally got one after a year and half ) so now every dime I spend is some kind of "that's why I didn't want another dog" lecture. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> Will be on Wednesday. *It's actually more of a story about our pups that you all will get to add to. *This way everyone who wants to play should be able to. It will go for 24 hours and then we should have a cute story when were are done.


What a great idea!

Thinking a pirate theme for us this year


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Mrskuhn said:


> So my husband thinks I'm crazy for wanting to get Tanner a Halloween outfit and dress him up. Lol every time I try I am mocked or given a dirty look. I wanted to make him a fire chief because my son is going to be a fire fighter. Now I was thinking of just making on out of things around the house but idk what to make or use. Petsmart had some on major clearance... Maybe I'll try again today lol
> 
> 
> Honestly, he gives me crap about anything to do with Tanner because he didn't want a dog and I did ( finally got one after a year and half ) so now every dime I spend is some kind of "that's why I didn't want another dog" lecture.
> ...


Maybe stick a fire helmet on him. I love the idea of Fire Chief. Themes rock!!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

So here's the list 

Erica and Lennon
Bailey and Emma
Brinkley
Neeko and Molson
Remy
Max G.
Chester
Bear
Tanner
Ranger
Ticket
Fiona
Bae Lee and Keeper
Woody
Ollie and Katie
Honey and Gunner
Maddie
Cricket


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Claire's Friend said:


> So here's the list
> 
> Erica and Lennon
> Bailey and Emma
> ...


That IS a list! Lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Party*

QUITE a party!
Wish we could join, but we'll be busy with the trick or treaters at our door!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I'll be away for the game tomorrow but there's definitely more Halloween spirit in my house thanks to the wonderful SM and Jordan!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Ranger said:


> I'll be away for the game tomorrow but there's definitely more Halloween spirit in my house thanks to the wonderful SM and Jordan!


You know it goes for 24 hours right ?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah...I've been pulling 12-14 hour days at school this week, though. Add sleep, walking Ranger, and making food and I'm pretty much out. 

Especially since I shouldn't be on here NOW...5 assignments due friday and none started yet!

I will try to participate if I can!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Howloween Story*

Will start at noon on Wednesday, California time.
All are invited to play, you don't have to be on the list 
See ya then :


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Okay, I'm "game." ha-ha.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

OK, we are all packed !!!:banana:
Jordan acted as a taste tester to make sure that all the treats were good enough for all her friends  They were !!
Some of you will be getting VERY special treat bags in which J's kitten sisters made the edges of the treat bags all frilly and cute.:doh:
Packages will go out in the morning and should be there in 3-5 days.
I forget to include the ingredient list for the heart treats. They are vegan and usually acceptable to Moms and Dads. Here is the list:
Grain-Free, Veggie, and Fruit Vegan treats:

Potato, canola oil (preserved naturally with mixed tocopherols), blackstrap molasses, organic sweet potatoes, organic carrots, organic peas, organic apples, organic blueberry pumace, organic cranberry pumace, organic ground flax, dried alfalfa, dried green peppers, dried red peppers, kelp, chlorophyll, yucca schidigera.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Claire's Friend said:


> Will start at noon on Wednesday, California time.
> All are invited to play, you don't have to be on the list
> See ya then :


Should I stay out and let someone else play and win since we already won?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

No you can play, it's not really a game that someone will win. But I think it will be lots of fun :


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

The more the merrier!!!!!

Looking forward to it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I have to head to my other job, but will be back by 2:45....see everyone then!!!::


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Chester and I are going to try really hard to make it! We have been so busy with classes then our walks and then me working out. Today is one of our shorter days so it just might work .


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

We have Gunner and Honey therapy night tonight at the Senior Living but I'll check in before and after....


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Woody and I will be out on the lake most of the day...it's absolutely beautiful up here ....but we will check in when we return. Looking forward to a great story!:wave:

And just for the record, as I know it's never been said before, you & J are both angels!!!

Have fun!

Pete & Woody


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I leave work at 3 EST, I'll have to check in when I get home.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Ptfff... I'm cruising from work so I'm eagerly anticipating this devilish story we get to concoct!  

*impatient dance* Teeheeeeeee


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Lucky for us it will be 8pm here, me and Barnaby are looking forward to it!!. SM you are so great doing all this x


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Me and Sammy are ready and waiting. He's having a nap after his run over the fields so he'll be all refreshed when you're ready to start  lol. It is really kind of you to arrange halloween celebrations on here, thanks!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*The GRF Howloween Story 2013*

So I am posting the beginning, then everyone else needs to add to the story. You can come on more than once if you want. This will go until noon PST tomorrow when Steve (GoldenCamper) has come up with a wonderful ending
P.S. I need a good tech type person to edit and put this all together once we are done....Anybody ????
Have fun !!

The beginning.....
It was dusk on Howloween night at Club Gold.
Jordan was hanging out on the bed waiting for everything to start. 
With a sigh , she said "What can I be?" 
Poof a cloud of green smoke appeared and a little winged girl appeared. 
"Hi Jordan, I am the Magic Halloween Fairy, you summoned me????" 
"Huh" Jordan said with a confused look. 
"You said the magical incantation "Wa-Canna-Ba" that is used to make me appear" the little green sprite said. 
Jordan's eyes got very big and she said " No, I was just thing about my costume and I said "What can I be?"" 
"Oh" chirped the fairy "Well, no worries, I'm here, might as well give you a wish. What will it be???" 
"Well, if I had one wish, it would be that all my friends at the Golden Retriever Forum could come and party with me tonight. How's that?" asked Jordan. 
"Granted" she said as she disappeared in a haze of green mist. 
Before Jordan even had time to think, there was a knock at the door....


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

So at the door is Jordan's BFF ( best furry friend), Ticket, dressed in an Olympic track suit with a brand new agility Q ribbon around her neck. Her fairy godmother must have waved the magic wand to get Ticket there so fast. As Jordan noses the door wider Ticket comes in with her bag of tricks...A stuffed bunny, some peanut butter, and a pirate's hat. The dogs greet each other with woofs and their secret doggy language. Let's play a trick on our humans, the goldens decide. All is going well as they plan into the evening when........there is a knock at the door.. . .


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Jordan pulls open the old creaky door and sitting there is a wise sugar faced Golden. Hello says Fiona, so nice to finally meet you and Ticket! Your little winged sprite has summoned me here for the festival. 

Oh joy! Welcome Fiona, come in and have some treats. Thank you very much says Fiona, I have brought some treats with me to share with you. Just then the bag Fiona is carrying bursts open and all the meadow voles she has brought run and hide for cover. Jordan and Ticket scurry about trying to catch them but come up empty. 

The rapid beating hearts of the hiding meadow voles give an eerie thumpity thump to the room. Other dog friends are coming soon Fiona says, you can tell them what that sound is truthfully or play a trick on them as I have just done with you.

Fiona smiles as Jordan and Ticket tell her of their plan to trick the humans. That is all well and good Fiona says, but you are both so young the humans know of those tricks already. Very well oh wise one, what is your idea? 

I will have to discuss this with the other wise ones to combine our years of wisdom says Fiona, but as soon as she starts to speak of her idea...

There was a knock on the door...


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

At the door is Jordan's cousins Bae Lee Boo and Keeper too! Hello lovely ladies! They are dressed as swashbuckling pirates! Jordan kisses her cousins and notices that just behind Bae Lee and Keeper is the biggest chest she has ever seen! Ticket asks, "is there real treasure in that chest"?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Unbeknownst to the plotting crew, Cricket , in her stuffed animal costume, is sitting in the shadows. "What is this crew up to?" she thought. "Lots of puppy fun, I'll bet". Then she noticed 'things' squirming around under her...aha...she was giving shelter to the moles and voles. She knew just the right time to send them scurrying...but not yet...she will trick Fiona too...then there was a knock on the door.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Just as Jordan and her friends are trying to open the treasure chest, the doors opens up, and two boys come bounding in, One in a superman costume, and one in a spiderman costume..... Molson is in the lead, yelling at Neeko to hurry up in before the wind comes in and destroys the decorations that are now appearing around the room..... Neeko asks Jordan if its okay for his cousin Annie to come to the party, she is a rescue that is looking for a forever home....Neeko hopes the fairy can help find her one....Jordan says YES!!!! and everyone is happy, wagging their tails, and all attention is back to the treasure chest, with great anticipation....Jordan is the first to see what's inside......


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Then there was another knock at the door, and there stands Barnaby Jordan's cousin from Scotland dressed in his stewart tartan outift complete with his magic bagpipes. Och-aye-the-noo, these magic bagpipes can grant us three magic wishes ....


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Barnaby bounds in looking very patriotic indeed  behind him they spot another little face dressed in a huge pumpkin outfit....'I've bought my buddy Sammy with me!' barnaby nods


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

And the door is Slammed open: it's Skyler, Cooper and Calvin pulling their big brother Clyde in his new chariot. They go crazy at the thought of voles, and run around like pups without manners knocking over anything in their way!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Cricket waits...not yet little critters, not yet.......


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Amongst all the commotion, Neeko is hiding in the corner, he's never seen voles before, and he thinks they are looking at him, he tells Molson he's scared.... in the meantime, Jordan tries to get everyone's attention....with everyone sitting the minute she yells, "Hey everyone, this is my party, and we have to calm down and get organized.....I was about to open this huge treasure chest, can some of you strong boyz help me get this lid off????


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Bae Lee and Keeper come to the rescue of the lovely ladies! They reach inside and


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

The lid is pulled off and inside are Yogi and Toby from Texas!! Yippeee. Yogi is Jordan's cyber twin and once they take off their collars, no one can tell them apart. This is going to get interesting.....


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Cricket decides that now...while everyone is concentrating on the treasure chest...is a good time to send out just one vole. She whispers to it "you run REALLY FAST right under their legs and go hide under the table. The girls start yipping in their high voices and the boys wonder what the matter is. A mouse, A mouse. Can't be says Yogi and then Toby says...it was a MOUSE GHOST!!! No real mouse would dare to come in here with all of us superheroes! The girls stay on the couch until...

Cricket smiles...and waits...and winks at the vole under the table.

p.s. have to go do barn chores. carry on....


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sammy spots what's going on and shouts to the others to look out! He's never seen anything like it in his life and starts chasing the vole. This causes total chaos - there's tables full of treats being knocked over, the girls are squealing and the boys frantically chasing the vole. Then a big loud knock at the door silences them all...who could it be now?!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

ERICAAAAAA.....Hurry up, we are late! Jordan sent me a text and said that all of our furry friends are awaiting our arrival! She said there are voles, decorations, a huge treasure chest and most importantly there are TREATS..... HURRY!!!

Lennon, relax I'm just finishing my fur! Get in the car I'll be right out!

Lennon and Erica finally arrive to Club Gold, as they pull down the street they see a bunch of cars. Lennon is convinced there are no longer treats.

They walk up to the front door and.....


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Jordan answers the door and welcomes Erica and Lennon to the party. Behind them is a UPS man dressed in his brown garb delivering a package. Before she can sign for it some of the other dogs chase him off to his truck and he drives away.

Part of the party is going on outside now and it getting dark. Fiona calms Neeko in all the commotion and tells him the thumping hearts of the meadow voles are nothing to worry of. 

Fiona starts to discuss with the other wise ones...

Yet another knock on the door, who could it be?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

It's Brinkley from Michigan! He says, "I know I am still a baby, but nothing can scare me! All of a sudden, there is a loud WOOF at the door! Who could it be now?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

It's BEAR!!! 

"I got a wiley mole at home.... let's teach these ones some lessons!"


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

It's Bonnie, looking down from heaven. She cannot believe any of those silly pups haven't rounded up those voles yet. Especially her little sis Skyler, who she personally taught how to critter catch! The skies open up with Thunder, and now someone else suddenly appears, who could it be now?


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Then all of a sudden there's an almighty rumble, everyone looks at Barnaby and Sammy. Oh no says Barnaby that's our tummies rumbling we have been on the plane for 8 hours and the food was just awful. Let's get stuck into those treats ......


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bear runs to the bowl trapping those delicious morsels, and SMACKS it! *flip* the bowl flips in mid-air and scatters tasty morsels across the ground. 

"Jackpot!" he hollars.

Suddenly,.....


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

But the great rumble continues as the belly of Barnaby's and Sammy stomachs become full amongst the clambering of Bears bowl.. It is the human GoldenCamper wondering where Fiona has went to. The rumble ends as he is greeted by all the Goldens.

The young Goldens pipe up and say this is our party, how dare a human enter. The wise ones shush them as he can read our minds with his Golden heart.

I see you guys are having fun he says. Be aware more humans might be coming wondering were all their pups have gone.

Very well but all humans must go into the x-pen.

Behold the wonderful x-pen set up for the humans with all they would ever need. Very well says Goldencamper, I shall wait for the others, enjoy your party as he sips his margarita as the goldens tear open the box left by the UPS man full of treats..

Yet another knock upon the door...


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Jordan yelps, or was it Yogi, no one can tell. Everyone looks to the very wise Fiona, but all she does is wink. "It is me!!" Jordan says, "I am sooo happy to have so many of my friends here. I wonder who will show up next....??"


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

There is a bunch of noise coming from out front. Fiona and Jordan head to the door. Yogi pushes by them and opens the door. It's his cousin Honey and Gunner! Gunner is pulling a big sack of stuffed animals for all their friends.... Toby grabs the tree squirrel and runs and hides it from Yogi....all the other pups run and start grabbing more stuffies out of the bag when.....


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Ding Dong. The door bells rings again. The whole pack of dogs turn, Jordan woofs and opens the door, Barnaby and Sammy raise their heads from the treat bag, Bonnie smiles, Neeko peers out from his corners, Bae Lee and Keeper shivy Yogi and Toby out of their boxes. Cricket and Sammy are arguing over who gets the vole, Lennon and Erica rush to grab the treats now that the others are distracted. Brinkley has cornered another vole in the cabinet, but isn't sure what to do with it. Fiona is trying to get Ticket to help her with the treasure chest. Bear watches waiting for an opportunity to put his paw in if the tree squirrel escapes.

And, beyond the door, Maddie sits pawing at the door, a large packet of gifts dragging behind. Tap, tap, she goes again. The door opens and ten dogs tumble out in their excitement. Maddie is welcomed with doggie kisses and woofs. Just as they all go back to chasing voles, there is a rattle and a rumble out at the street. They all turn...


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

It's the Animal Control truck. OH NO.....just then all the lights go out and Jordan leads all the dogs to a secret trap door that leads down below the floorboards. Jordan's mom has a flashlight and says to the Animal Control officer that ......


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Dogs? There's no dogs here, just voles! The Animal Control officer leaves, then all of the dogs rush into the...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

"I'm so glad you're here. Did you come about the voles?" 

"What voles. Ma'am? I heard there were dogs, lots of them and vicious."

"You must be mistaken. As you can see there are no dogs here, certainly no vicious ones. But, there were lots of voles and they went over the the blue house across the street."

He looks at her suspiciously, but then a nervous and scrawny vole rushed between his feet and headed out across the street. 

The animal control man turned and scurried off after the vole with a very small net. Brave, Jordan, Maddie, Erica, Ticket, Jordan and the others stuck their noses up out of the trap door.

Twelve set of eyes looked around and six noses sniffed. The youngest asked "What happened to my squirrel?"


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Fiona snickers as she knows the voles are of the magical type. The squirrels have no magic but hide well, the others start looking for them..as more humans have come they enjoy the mayhem their Goldens have created this hallows eve..

The wise Goldens continue discussing the tricks they will play on the their humans as they gather in their x-pen.

Not another knock on the door Jordan says, who could it be now?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

In comes Jen, Bear's Mama, "Helloooooo! Has anyone seen my little devil? He was right in front of me, but as soon as his pills came out he DISAPPEARED!!!"


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Role call....Baranaby, Sammy, Fiona, Jordan, Neeko, Bae Lee, Keeper, Yogi, Toby, Cricket, Sammy, Lennon, Erica, Brinkley, Maddie, Ticket , Gunner, Honey,and Bear! Yep, Bear is here but he is hiding behind the treasure chest. Then suddenly....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I know who it was who told the Animal Control Man there were dogs here, says Barnaby. It was Lucy-Fur that awful kitty who was on our plane she must have sent them a flea-mail when she overheard me and Sammy talking ......


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Honey comes running around the corner and says...don't forgoet Molson and Annie they are here too! We may have missed a few others so sorry, it's getting quite filled up and we are expecting lots more! Then, another knock on the door.....


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

But where is Lucy-Fur, the evil fur-balled cat, now? Sixteen dogs look about. Ticket even noses under Jordan in case the cat is hiding beneath his fur. But no, not there. The squirrel is now dangling from the ceiling making little chirps, the voles are gone, except for two pinned beneath two of the dogs paws. Maddie and Fiona, noses to the ground, are searching out any remaining magic voles. Brave is jumping at the squirrel and then there is a commotion at the BACK door. All the heads turn and one of the voles dives for the safety of the trap door. But behind them, in comes...


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

A baby elephant!! How did that get here???


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

"Why, I brought it," announced Ranger from the shadows. The dogs jump in fright and the voles scatter to the far ends of the yard. No one had spotted - or smelled - him lurking underneath the trees. 

"This is my present for Jordan. My coat is coal black instead of molten gold but I still got an invite for this party and wanted to thank her." With that eloquent announcement, Ranger pranced in proudly and dropped the elephant at Jordan's paws. "There you are, Madame. And now...I'm going to go hunt voles. It's been a long day travelling and I forgot to pack a supper."

Ranger slinks back into the dappled shadows of the trees...


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

And on top of the elephant is Woody wagging his tail 90 mph...finally I get to meet all my GRF friends!!! I've read so much about you all and feel I know each and everyone of you! Please come with me to the lake, it's a magic lake, surrounded by tall trees, rocks the size of houses and crystal clear water. There are birds, squirrels, voles, moles, foxes, rabbits, moose, deer...everything you could ever possibly want to chase...but in the magic lake itself, only on Halloween night, you will find.........



Pete & Woody


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Cricket had it all planned. How to let a vole out just to keep everybody on their toes. She thought what fun to put them in the xpen with the humans...they scream a LOT. But then she saw the sack of stuffed animals and recognized her sister. She never thought she'd see her again once they'd gone to their forever homes. She was so excited she rolled over and all the voles ran everywhere, especially to.....


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

The swimming pool!!! 

Oh noes! How will the pups ever get those voles out of the swimming pool?!?!?


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

But the swimming pool vanished in an instant. Does the magical lake hold all the fish heads from all the trout your dad has caught over the years Ranger asks? No says Woody take another guess...

Jordan was tired from answering the door so Bae Lee and Keeper took over, two of the wisest boys.

Upon answering the door a giant spider appeared with many of its evil offspring behind. They barked and showed their teeth but the magical voles ran out to fulfill their destiny. They attacked all the evil spiders and saved the party, but another horror was about.

The voles found the yard of Club Gold Littered with poision mushrooms. As their last act they ate them all to keep the Goldens safe and *poof* they were gone.

The Goldens bowed there head for thanks. The humans had been behaving so were let free to roam about and join the party 

Now you see why I brought the voles says Fiona. And now that all is safe we can intermingle with our humans and enjoy the rest of the party together along with our elephant friend and Cricket with her long lost sister.

Now the party is going so well it seems like a dream.

But another knock upon the door is brought to the boys attention..


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Tanner pushes the door open with all his might. I heard the word party and treats, says Tanner. As he greets each one. 

Who is the new kid the pups whisper to each other. Just then Tanner hears the humans talking... Shhh he grunts and pups eves drop. 

Overhearing that the legend says that if you say 'Halloween Hound' three times you would release the Halloween Hound, 

Tanner, the new pup tries to be funny and make friends by joking around saying twice, just as he is about to say it the third time there is a loud boom sound and it scares him to say it the third time. 

Then the lights go out...... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

But it's only Pandora, Jordan's new elephant looking for a costume.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

"I dare Jordan to say it three times in the dark, spooky backyard!!!" screams Bear, who then dashed behind his mama to hide mischievously.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Jordan be careful out there said Barnaby, Lucy-Fur might still be lurking and she is responsible for so many dogknappings all over the world .....


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Woody says if you look very carefully, not disturbing the water, you can see all of our past golden retrievers, all of them, playing together healthy and sound. And on this night only they all come to the surface and we are able to join them and all play together. The humans can't see them but they're there...as you all know the humans don't understand about the zoooomies, they think we're just being silly, but really we're playing with our past golden friends, chasing each other and having so much fun.


Jordan says I'm not afraid, I'll say it three times....

Pete & Woody


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Fiona says that saying things three times may not be a good idea and stops Jordan. She brings Woody into the fold to discuss the trick they are planning for the humans.

I hope the humans do not get out that thing they call a Ouija board says Fiona, or we might have to put them back in the x-pen. If they do we might have to protect them from what comes if they dare. The magic voles are gone now, only the sprite fairy could help us.

The wisest of Goldens have gather in a group and continue with their plan.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

"No Bear, I won't say it.There are no mean doggies allowed at Club Gold. Let's go find my Mommy and get her to pass out ice cream" Jordan says. But then she sees Fiona dancing with Bea Lee and Keeper and she is wearing one of their pirate hats. So she grabs Bear and they start dancing too, being careful of Bear's leg.
" Ice Cream, I heard someone say Ice Cream" says....


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

"Ice cream?" says Ticket

Bear thanks the lovely Jordan for the dance, and wanders off to the wise ones. "My mama showed me this picture of a Golden from her puppyhood. Will you help me find him in the magic field?" Bear whispers to Woody.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

The wisest group of goldens decide to do a rain dance. Donnerwetter! Es regent. Says Ticket practicing her German. Then suddenly a flash of lightning is too near. What's that? It really wasn't lightning but...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

A bright light! THE light at the front of the Rainbow Bridge! And in the mist, the partygoers can see all of their dog friends and family who have gone before them. The younger ones like Brinkley say, "let's go play with them,"
but the wise ones like Fiona, BayLee and Keeper are like "No! Don't go over there, you might get....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I have known of the magic lake but not the magic field says Woody. But I think in time with my talks with the wise ones they say your dream might come to fruition. Fiona scolds Bear, hence the lightning from above.

Some Goldens are scared of the thunder claps but the wise ones say it is not of worry. The wisest of all speaks and tells them not to visit just yet.

This is pure magic and not for play. Do not seek what the humans do of loves lost for they grant you the gift of what they have learned unto you.

All returns to happiness but another knock upon the door.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

"You are so wise Fiona, my Mommy talks about you all the time. We will be good puppies and just keep partying here at Club Gold. I am sure there are still more coming!! Ice Cream ??" giggled Jordan


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Fiona has been wrap in the comfort of Frankie, he will take care of the lady during bad winds of the witch and then they will have lots of ice cream, but what ever happen to all the TENNIS BALLS.................


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Good idea said Barnaby, I love ice cream and let's have some music, what's Jordan's favourite song?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Jordan says " My favorite song is "Don't Worry Be Happy", let's all dance and sing along !!!"





*mit
*


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Bae Lee and Keeper are surprised to find many turtles outside the door. 

The wise ones gather and transport them into the party so the turtles may enjoy the festivities.

Thank you they say, it was getting so dark outside and instead of hiding in the mud we hoped we could join the party.

Some of the younger dogs gnaw at the turtles much to their dismay, but all is set right with the thoughts of the wise ones and the tennis balls that have magically appeared.

Some of the humans have had to much of the party and need to Zzzzz. We must watch over them as they sleep in our chamber. We can watch over them as they kick their legs and such, how cute they are..

Boo!






.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max knocks at the door, and is excited to see Jordan who invited him into the party. Max is thrilled to see his friends Bear, Maddie, Ticket, and to finally meet Yogi, Toby and Woody from the forum. Max is glad to see so many treats plus ice cream, as he has had a busy day providing comfort for many humans. He licks some ice cream, and takes-up a big space on the floor for a much needed rest.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Maddie, on the other hand, is having a wee bit of trouble with her tiger costume, though her person assures her it will be fine tomorrow when the finishing colors get on (won't it? Argh...I'm not doing a good job. Maybe I'll just identify her as a pumpkin and be done with it).


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger finally emerges from the empty corners of the yard, all vole-hunted out. He has dirt on his muzzle, mud between his toes, teasels in behind his ears, and bits of grass stuck in his teeth. Basically, he looks like he always does after a romp in the yard, much to his owner's dismay. All the goldens are happy to see there are no tell-tale signs of vole dismemberment in his bedraggled appearance.

Ranger stalks to the middle of the golden group and flops down on his belly, pink tongue lolling out of the side of his mouth and rib cage moving like a fireplace bellows. 

"Hoo-boy, I'm hot. Pass some of that ice cream this way, please. Is it pumpkin flavoured? Is there such thing as butter flavoured ice cream? One time, Blonde Lady let me have some butter...well, actually I stole it off the counter when she wasn't looking but if she didn't want me to have it, she would've put it away, right? Anyway, butter is good. It tastes good and smells good. And if you eat enough of it, like I did, you toot butter-smelling gas so you get to enjoy the smell of it twice..." 

Ranger continues his almost incoherent ramble while the other dogs steal sideways glances at each other. Some are thinking that sounds like a genius idea and others are wondering who the heck invited this guy, anyway?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

All the dogs are having a great time at the party. Some are playing together, some are watching the activity, and others are finding food to eat. And one or two have followed Ranger's lead and are napping in preparation for more merriment.

The sky has darkened outside. The moon casts odd-shaped shadows inside the house while the shutters flap relentlessly. The wind increases and now tree branches move like a witch's fingers. The dogs move restlessly. There's a peculiar feeling in the air.

BAM! BAM! BAM! BAM! There's something in the yard! Something creeping at the back door. BAM! A head is framed by the window and the dogs yelp and scatter. The head is the size of a basketball and they can see moonlit fangs glaring through the glass. The head's golden eyes narrow and a deep voice sounds, 

"Ranger buddy, you there?" It's Blue! Ranger's best friend in the whole wide world. He followed Ranger's scent all the way here. Ranger stretches, gets up, and goes to the back door. He and Blue converse, Blue's tail wagging so hard that it keeps banging into the door frame until all the goldens are asking him to move or stop wagging his tail, for the sake of their poor ears. Ranger and Blue move their conversation to the backyard and leave the goldens in peace and quiet - for now.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Ticket has decided not to eat any more ice cream...."I have to keep my girlish figure for agility, you know." All the goldens are gathered around a campfire in the backyard. The glowing embers seem to rise up and sparkle like the stars at midnight. It is a full moon tonight...and that means......


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

"We howl and play like we're wolves?" says Jordan. 

Maddie looks up from eating the remainder of Ticket's ice cream, "Wolves, like coyotes?"

Brave stands and stares at the moon, "No, like werewolves."

Maddie thinks about this, "Well, if there are werewolves, then there have to be were- bunnies, so I'm ready to go on the wild hunt." 

Ticket, Jordan, Brave, Fiona and the others creep to the edge of of the forest, where the light no longer penetrates into the dark of the trees. Maddie has second thoughts about this, werebunnies could be fierce. But the other dogs are caught up with the full moon.A crash comes from two leaps away and Ticket and Ranger dash into the dark. Then silence. All the remaining dogs look at one another. Finally, Brave whispers, "What happened?"


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Suddenly, the sound of horses hooves were heard. Much to the astonishment of all present, a band of knights in search of the Holy Grail burst out of the woods, the sound of their clatter scaring all the dogs from entering the woods.

"We learned the hard way to run from these killer rabbits."


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Then all of a sudden came Chester out of no where in his knight costume and with his sword! While all the other doggies were scared for Chester Jordan knew He was going to be fine. He scared those horses away and all the doggies surrounded Chester and started chanting "woof woof wofray!" Chester was so happy to finally meet all his friends and his buddy bear in which his mom is always talking about, he wishes he could meet Bentley and ky as well but who knows we still have some time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

And all of a sudden I wake up with Woody running in his sleep in my bed...he must be chasing something or maybe running away from something...maybe the rabbit. This has all been a dream, I wake Woody up and give him a hug and reassure him that all is okay. It's early in the morning, 5:00am, too early to get up when all of a sudden there's a loud knocking at my door....



Pete & Woody


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

As I got out of bed something wasn't right...where was I? I wasn't home but some where else...it was then that I realized I was at Club Gold. How in the world did I get here?!? But the door, who in the world was at the door? I managed to finally find the front door being careful not to wake all the sleeping Golden's and when I opened it low and behold there was.....


Pete & Woody


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Outside, in the dew misted meadow appear dozens and dozens of doggies, Chester, Ticket, Jordan, Neeko, Molson, Annie, Bear, Brinkley, Ranger,Toby, Gunner, Honey, Fiona, Sammy, Keeper, Lennon, Erica, Barnaby, Brave, Maddie, Yogi, and many more, all huffing and puffing like they ran a marathon.... Woody jumps off his bed, and barks to pete to let them all in.....they are filthy, and wound up, Pete gets everyone water, and does a head count....too many to count....Pete decides he must get all these wonderful dogs home by Halloween, so they head down to the lake, get in Pete's awesome boat, and with Woody as his first mate, Pete takes all the dogs to their homes...they all fall asleep in the boat with smiles on their faces...Pete looks over at the side of the boat, and there are 3 voles sleeping with very large tummys...they also have smiles on their faces, Pete scratches his head, wondering how the heck they got on the boat...Jordan is crying because it was the best halloween party a girl could ever ask for....met all her friends from the forum, and they will forever be friends, and it was a halloween to talk about for years to come......::


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I just wish I could post a picture of the boat with ALL OF OUR DOGS IN IT! How much fun would that be! I'd have to rename the boat from Stillwater Gold to Solid Gold!


Pete & Woody


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Nash666 said:


> Outside, in the dew misted meadow appear dozens and dozens of doggies, Chester, Ticket, Jordan, Neeko, Molson, Annie, Bear, Brinkley, Ranger,Toby, Gunner, Honey, Fiona, Sammy, Keeper, Lennon, Erica, Barnaby, Brave, Maddie, Yogi, and many more, all huffing and puffing like they ran a marathon.... Woody jumps off his bed, and barks to pete to let them all in.....they are filthy, and wound up, Pete gets everyone water, and does a head count....too many to count....Pete decides he must get all these wonderful dogs home by Halloween, so they head down to the lake, get in Pete's awesome boat, and with Woody as his first mate, Pete takes all the dogs to their homes...they all fall asleep in the boat with smiles on their faces...Pete looks over at the side of the boat, and there are 3 voles sleeping with very large tummys...they also have smiles on their faces, Pete scratches his head, wondering how the heck they got on the boat...Jordan is crying because it was the best halloween party a girl could ever ask for....met all her friends from the forum, and they will forever be friends, and it was a halloween to talk about for years to come......::


Great ending, Nancie!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

The boat full of goldens would certainly be quite a spectacle! Great story


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

This was so much fun! i loved the ending, what a great story.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

It sounds like everybody had a wonderful and exciting time. Thank you Susan Marie & J for the Halloween Party of a life time. I'd like to stay around and help clean up but I've got a boat to catch. We'll see you all out on the water.








Pete & Woody


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

The next morning , Jordan woke up very tired, but very happy. Mommy was already in the shower.
Jordan yelled "Mom-meee, I had the weirdest dream night !! ???"
Mommy yelled back, "Me too, Baby Girl, me too !!!"
Jordan looked down and saw a piece of candy corn stuck to her paw...so she ate it !!

Mommy's dream....

I was running around as usual , trying to get ready. Jordan was so excited, so I told to her go rest on the bed and figure out what costume she wanted to wear.
Next thing I know, I am sitting in an x-pen at Club Gold ???
"What ???" I say as I turn to see Jordan and Ticket at the door and they are greeting Bae Lee and Keeper and is that? Yes, It's Fiona !! Other dogs start to show up. They are barking and running around with glee. 

I look back and now Steve and Joy and sitting in the x pen with me. We are all looking very confused, but laughing so hard. Then Pam pops in, and Pete and Jen and all these people from GRF. We hear Elton John singing, but it's really Danny !!
What's happening ?" someone says
Over on the other side we notice a huge cloud forming and what looks like lightening, but none of us our scared. The dogs barely seem to notice.
Then out of the clouds beautiful Goldens start forming and they move towards us.
No one says a word.
Then a big red boy and beautiful blond girl move close to Steve.
"We are the Dogs of Heaven" they say." When Jordan made her wish, she said ALL her GRF friends, so we are here too.
We only have an hour. The Earth Dogs sense we are here , but only you can see us."
Then there were cries of "Mommy, Daddy" and then, "Kimmie, Sammy, Max and Di...
Such happiness. Kissing and hugging, licking and belly rubs. The Dogs of Heaven began to tell their stories of how they helped to bring the new Earth Dogs to their Mommies and Daddies.
JOY and Erin and Morgan were laughing about how they made me fly all the way to New York to get Jordan.
As the hour drew near, we could see the Dogs of Heaven begin to fade. But no one felt sad. We were all glowing with happiness.
As we said out goodbyes, JOY came up and told us all,
"In heaven, we don't call it "dying", we call it "waiting" 

The End:


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Fantastic story everyone!!!!!!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Well, you have me with tears running down my face, SM! Thank you, thank you, thank you for doing this wonderful story. It was fun and the ending was purfectly Golden! We all love you!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

So now we will begin to edit and put this all together. It will take awhile so don't expect it soon. I am going to try and get with DogMomAbby and have the picture in Pete's boat made. So for those dog's who attended the party in the story, we will need pics of them sitting. Don't send yet.
I hope you guys had fun with it. I laughed so hard a couple of times I scared Jordan.


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

> "In heaven, we don't call it "dying", we call it "waiting"


Claire's Friend,
I absolutely love your ending


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I had no idea how it was going to end when I first started it. Steve helped a lot. Then all of you with you posts just lead me right here.
The only thing that would have made it better , would be for it to have been true!!
Now we have great stuff for our next scavenger hunt!! How about Monday, during pumpkin cutting??


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Great story! I loved it and am so happy I was able to contribute a little.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

it was awesome i am so happy we were able to apart of it


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> Mommy's dream....
> 
> I was running around as usual , trying to get ready. Jordan was so excited, so I told to her go rest on the bed and figure out what costume she wanted to wear.
> Next thing I know, I am sitting in an x-pen at Club Gold ???
> ...


Sometimes on very special occasions Dreams Come True...


Pete & Woody


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

This was a very nice thing to do for Halloween. Thanks so much, everyone, and especially Susan Marie.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

That was great! Thanks, Susan Marie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

What fun that was  loved reading everyone's posts. You all are quite a talented bunch of folks and glad I could be a part of it. Looking forward to that pic mentioned of all the dogs on Pete's boat : 

Not adding to the story, just answering Pete, hope no one minds:curtain:



FeatherRiverSam said:


> They were all up playing and having a grand time when all of a sudden Fiona started barking...it was more than a play bark. She had all the other Golden's complete attention. What could it be??? What could it be???
> 
> 
> Pete & Woody


 Fiona was letting the younger pups in on the plan to summon the spirit dogs after much conversation with the wise ones. Told them of the clouds forming should not be paid attention to and this is our special trick AND treat for our humans.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Loved the ending too SM! Tears here as well!


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

AWESOME STORY.....we all should write books for children....

Loved the ending....or should I say the real beginning?


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you so much Susan Marie, what great fun, I felt like I was transported to another world!. I have a feeling my latest project is going to go down great with all you guys!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm late to the party- in fact a birdie told me my Toby and Yogi were at this party without me as I was busy attending to a family health crisis...I need to read up about my boys' adventures now! Thanks for including them in your party!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> I'm late to the party- in fact a birdie told me my Toby and Yogi were at this party without me as I was busy attending to a family health crisis...I need to read up about my boys' adventures now! Thanks for including them in your party!


They were very well behaved and even now we don't know who was responsible for what, J or Yogi ????:::


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> They were very well behaved and even now we don't know who was responsible for what, J or Yogi ????:::


They're all completely innocent...the vole did it!

Pete & Woody


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

And Cricket isn't telling. shhhhhh......


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max received his treat bag from Susan Marie and Jordan today! He was very excited. He enjoyed the heart shaped treats and the biscuit! Thanks so much to Jordan and Susan Marie! Here is a picture of Max enjoying the lamb/rice biscuit. Gee, I hope we were not supposed to save it for Halloween!  Also, everything else in the bag is very adorable!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Look what Kimm made us !!!*


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

What a great story!! We're sorry we missed it, but we did enjoy it!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks Susan Marie. Maddie got her treat bag and was loving her new toy.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

So our next game with start at noon on Monday. It will be another "Find it" type based on our Halloween story.
Monday is also Pumpkin Cutting Day, of course you can do it before.
But please post pics on Monday.
If I can get my decorating done, I am hoping to do a fashion show this weekend.:
Please also be thinking if we want to start a new thread for the party on Halloween, or just stay in this thread??


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Brinkley got his package today. Thank you so much, Susan Marie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Bailey and Emma got their goodie bag today! They were very excited. I am making them wait till Halloween for the treats though, lol. The girls and I would like to thank Susan Marie and jordon. Looks like I missed a couple of fun games . I'll try to stay on top of things now.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

We won't be posting pics Monday as I don't get into the pumpkin cutting thing. Will post pics of Fiona in her gear when that time comes about though, Thursday the 31st?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Halloween has officially started at our Home!!!:wavey:

Thank You so much Susan Marie & Jordan. Lennon gets the mail every day and today he had a special package from CALIFORNIA ( that is so far from us).

They love everything especially the Halloween Doggie, and the scarves are perfect also! First Halloween scarves for them.

Lennon and Erica sent lots of HUGS & WET KISSES from NJ!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

So cool and thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, love all the pics of the dogs and their goodies!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Here is Brinkley sporting his Halloween scarf and with his new toy in his mouth!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Neeko & molson say thank you to Jordan and her mommy...we love it, mom says we can have a treat after dinner!!!!:

















can't I just play w Molson s for a lil bit??


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh, Susan Marie, you're an absolute doll! The party should be grand!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Gunner and Honey say thank you too! I'll post pics tomorrow. Busy afternoon / evening here .


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Love all the pictures! <3


----------



## Cooper'sMom2013 (Sep 14, 2013)

Found Cooper a costume tonight, he's ready!








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Skyler is trying to figure out what to dress as, she is afraid the elephant costume make her look fat!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Mr Woody would like to say THANK YOU Susan Marie. He received his package today and was delighted! 




His very first Halloween bandana....




And the squeaky toy was a real hit...






The treats will be saved for Halloween night.




Thank you Susan Marie...you're truly a special person.
...................................HAPPY HALLOWEEN................................


Pete & Woody


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Cooper'sMom2013 said:


> Found Cooper a costume tonight, he's ready!
> View attachment 282625
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Adorable 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm gonna take this stick home for the next time I see my friend Jordan...btw, chicks dig scarves....way to rock it Woody, that's what I'm talkin about..::















:uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Does anyone know why pics decide to turn sideways from a cell phone??? GRRRRRRR......


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Nash666 said:


> Does anyone know why pics decide to turn sideways from a cell phone??? GRRRRRRR......


 
I don't know but my granddaughter is always sending me pics that are sideways!!!!We should be able to figure it out.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Clyde says "Thank You Miss Susan Marie! I lub lil stuffies!"

Very sweet of you, I didn't give you my address?!?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, the pics are sooo good!! 

Nash - That witch? angel of death? figure freaked me out in that one pic! How do the dogs not go crazy? Ranger is currently barking at all the "weird" Halloween decor on our walks. A half buried zombie who's hands sway in the wind, an inflated, half the size of a house, black cat with an evil grin whose head moves back and forth, and "hanged man" in a tree. All the decorations are on a busy street by a school and passerby love to watch the black dog trying to take on these spooky things...I see other dogs react by whimpering and trying to run by!

Also, love the pics of Woody, especially the second one with his toy. His expression is so adorable!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Susan Marie!! Bear got his package last night and we've been over the moon over them!!! 

I got the envelope and showed Bear saying, "Lookee!! Bear! This came for you!" 
Bear's ears perked up, his tail started wagging like crazy. We sat down on the floor and Bear was pawing at the package to help my clumsy fingers open it! Finally (gosh that took long, mom) it was opened. Bear stole the piece of envelope I ripped off until he realized it wasn't the present. Then he brought it back. I showed him the treat bag. (*sniff sniff sniff*) And I showed him the little squeaky toy. Finally his beautiful bandana came out! Awwwwwww. I tied it on him and he pranced around the house. 

He was a little confused about the toy b/c it smells so good and its so beautiful he didn't want to hurt it. He finally decided to play with it when I pressed the squeaker. He walked around the house with it in his mouth. We played some games with it. I even got to play Hide-N-Seek with it! Because it smells like SM and J, it was fun watching Bear try to find it. He was walking around the house, nose to the ground, following the path he originally took with it. He never thought to look behind me! His little nose was working overtime! I eventually gave a hint and he was so excited to find it again. He even wanted to take it on his walk. 

We left the toy at home for safe-keeping, but he rocked his bandana on his walk. After the walk, we opened the treat bag and Bear was so excited about it! We tried to spread them out, but Bear was adamant that NOTHING WAS AS GOOD AS THAT TREAT WOULD BE. 

Awwww what a fantastic present. Thank you x a million SM!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I quickly put up some Halloween decor! i didn't get to it last year so it was uber dusty, but I'm feeling much more "Howloween-ie" this year.  Thanks SM for re-igniting my spooky spirit.

Anyway, put up the ginormous lighted pumpkin and the huge raven candles (the raven candles stay in my bedroom year round besides halloween - they're awesome), and bought a pumpkin to carve! It's not much, but it's a start! Also tried to find Ranger's orange bandana but couldn't  I think it might've gotten lost/destroyed.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Ranger said:


> I quickly put up some Halloween decor! i didn't get to it last year so it was uber dusty, but I'm feeling much more "Howloween-ie" this year.  Thanks SM for re-igniting my spooky spirit.
> 
> Anyway, put up the ginormous lighted pumpkin and the huge raven candles (the raven candles stay in my bedroom year round besides halloween - they're awesome), and bought a pumpkin to carve! It's not much, but it's a start! Also tried to find Ranger's orange bandana but couldn't  I think it might've gotten lost/destroyed.


No worries, he's getting a bandana in the mail !


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Woody is just so stunning!!!


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Someone got their package today. Daddy came in the house with it and gave it to him and he came trotting down the hall to show me very proud. 

View attachment 283009
( he wouldn't stay still he was to excited ) 

View attachment 283017
( what else is in here? I smell something ) 

View attachment 283025
( I found something can I open it?!? PuhleZzzz ) 

View attachment 283033
( sharing is caring, so baby brother got some ) 

View attachment 283041
View attachment 283049


Thank you very very much SM && J!!! 

My pictures aren't showing (


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, wish I could see the pics!

Ooh I'm so excited for a new bandana! He's on his last bandana...and it's bright pink, which means people always say 'what a pretty girl' when they stop to pet him on our walks. It doesn't bother me so I don't usually correct them...though last time Ranger had someone cooing over how pretty he is and referring to him as a 'she', he walked over and hitched his leg to pee on a tree! Oops. "Oh yeah, he's a boy."


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

chester recieved his package today!!! woohooo!!! we were so excited and so happy he ate the small treats already and the biscuit he will get later in the week. thank you so much that bandana is stunning we can't wait to put it on him.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

New game tomorrow at noon, California time.
Also tomorrow is Pumpkin Cutting Day so post those pics of your cute pumpkins !!:


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Dear Aunt Susan Marie and Jordan, Thank you for the gifts! My mom FINALLY took some pictures of us today. I think she wanted to wait till we got groomed (yesterday) so we would look pretty in our pictures. Here are the pictures of us with all our goodies! Love, Gunner and Honey


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Remy thanks you so much for the gifts! He is rockin his bandana and scarf'd down the treats. I think I just heard a belch 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you Susan Marie and Jordan!!!
The package came quickly...it was me that was not quick in posting.

Ticket loves her new scarf and toy....not to mention the cookies...
she ate them first...so I did not get a picture of that. I bribed her to sit still by putting a treat on top of my head. LOL


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Wee comink two duh pardee eerily... kuz are peepholes wheel bee honda baykayshun honda hollowweenie... 

bbobb end chaos ( Bob and Casey )


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I have to go to work later today, so I wont be able to play the game :yuck::no: but here are the pumpkins I carved for my daughter's baby shower yesterday....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow, Nancie! Those are awesome!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Great pumpkin carvings!

Wish I'd be around for the game, but school. Bleh.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Wow that's some great pumpkin carvings. We too won't be able to make it to the party I have class until late today then I have to study for 3 exams on Thursday. Have fun everyone 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

The game will start at noon Calif.. time.
This time you only get 1 chance to send answers in. 
I won't even start checking answers until 5 pm. Hopefully this will give more of you a chance to play.
All of the answers can be found in our story except for bonus question.
See you at noon !!:wave:


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Nash666 said:


> I have to go to work later today, so I wont be able to play the game :yuck::no: but here are the pumpkins I carved for my daughter's baby shower yesterday....
> 
> 
> View attachment 283889
> ...


Love these !!! Have fun ....


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Party package arrived! Cricket is THRILLED. We're behind in our Howloween fun. Going to get our pumpkin today.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Fiona and Cricket hope one of the questions includes the meadow voles 

Never thought those little things would be such a hit.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Yay! Well get to enjoy the game! One of my professors didn't show up so I decided to just go home


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

OK, are you ready ???
Answers should be PMed to me, make sure they are your FINAL answers !!
Everyone gets ONE life line. That means you can ask me is your answer is correct, I will say yes or now, that's it.
Answers will start to be reviewed at 5 PM California time. So there's no hurry.
goldenca and Mrskuhn you can still play, still win and get a prize. But if either of you win, the next person will also win a prize too. We like prizes!! btw your prizes from the last game went out today. I meant to put them in your party packages !!:doh:

Ready, set ....GO....:burnout:

1. What is Jordan's elephant's name ?
2. What was in the treasure chest ?
3. Who is "Lucy Fur" ?
4. What saved the dogs from the evil spiders?
5. What is Golden Camper (Steve) drinking ?
6. Who is Jordan's cyber twin?
7. What do Honey and Gunner bring to the party?
8. Who dances with Jordan ?
9. What does Jordan pick as a costume? This is a hard one !
10. What besides a costume, is Ticket wearing ??
Bonus Question, worth 2 points... What did the witch want from Jordan?? Not in the story, it is on GRF, but just think about the obvious answer !!

Have fun !!!!!:::::


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I have work to do, so can't play the game 

Ollie and Katie thank you from the bottom of their little hearts for the treats and gifts.

Ollie posed like a model in his scarf:










Jane put the scarf on Katie. Katie made a dash for it when she saw the camera. She HATES cameras!!  :










Jane snuck the camera around a corner from the back deck down the dog run to the back yard and got this fuzzy long distance shot (like a paparazzi). Katie spotted the camera from 40' away LOL Her scarf is on her shoulders  :


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Maddie & Bail received their package today. Thank you so much Susan Marie.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Cricket put on her new bandana and hugged her new toy. It was her big day:



Cricket went to the farm today to pick out her pumpkin.

This one was TOO BIG!


These are too small.


She couldn't find one she liked so she had to go out to the field and harvest one.


This one is JUST RIGHT!


Something went horribly wrong with this one. Oh my!


And these!


She had to go see the goats!



The she went to the apple house to get apples and found more PUMPKINS!


Now it's off to the doughnut house, but first a little rest.


Inside she met some dolls friends.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Maddie and I sent in our responses.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Cricket says thank you very much, Aunt Susan Marie. She felt very special dressed in her Howloween bandana. She kept it very clean at the farm, too! I love you Aunt Susan Marie!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

You sure get around Cricket, love your pictures.


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Jasper and I just received our black PetPaint in the mail today. I'll post photos when I put the paint on him after work tomorrow lol.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I have barn work to do in the afternoon. :-(


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Penny's Mom said:


> Cricket put on her new bandana and hugged her new toy. It was her big day:
> 
> Love this so much !!! Cricket is one spoiled puppy !!!!:
> Love the look on the goats face !!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Tonight was nursing home with mom. Hope everyone had fun with the game. My two are still playing with their stuffies!


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Just sent in tanners answers. Whew that was hard. I still don't think I got one right lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

It's after 5:00 so the game has ended...so may I ask which question gave you the most trouble? For me it was what was what did J choose for a Halloween costume????


Pete & Woody


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

So, who won?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*The answers, the Winners !!!!*

And the answers are....

*1. Pandora
2. Yogi and Toby
3. The awful Kitty
4. The magical voles
5. Margarita
6. Yogi
7. Big sack of stuffed animals
8. Bear
9. Nothing, she never picked out one  Told ya it was a hard one !! 
10. The "Q" ribbon around her neck
Bonus: Wart of a Puppy*

So the winners are:
There was a First Place tie between Steve (Golden Camper) and Pete (FeatherRiverSam) but with only minutes to spare, Dave (Max's Dad) and MrsKuhn came in the the same amount of right answers too !! They all got the Bonus Question. 4 First Place winners !!
Next was Gwen ( Gwen Dandridge) who left #9 blank and since the answer was nothing, I am awarding her First and a Half Place:
Huge tie for Second Place with Joy (goldenca), Erika (xoerika620xo) and Terry (Maddie's Mom 2011) all having the same amount of right answers.

Good thing for the trick questions or everyone would gotten them all right. You guys are GOOD. Thanks for playing, hope everyone had fun.
Now off to cut pumpkins !!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Sent my answers in also. Which costume Jordan wore was the toughest for me.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Id have to say j's costume. I put pirate cause I saw at one point she was wearing a pirate hat. Almost put nothing. Lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Fun, fun, fun. I knew that I should have gone with my first instinct. :doh:Maddie & Basil are enjoying the puppy squeakers. Maddie's is her baby & Basil is squeaking non-stop. It was sweet watching Maddie pick hers out.

They haven't destroyed them and seem to be very protective. I think they know how special they are coming from Susan Marie & Jordan.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Tanner hasn't stopped playing with it since he got it either lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

haha that was a tricky question, i kept reading it over & over and saying hmm it doesn't say, but then i just went with the picture i saw. always trust your first instincts. great job everyone, it was a lot of fun re reading that story.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is Max with his new Halloween toy.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I was a little concerned when those little dog toys showed up, I thought they were going to be bigger. But Jordan and Rose are so gentle with theirs, holding, licking and just a little bit of nee-neeing with their front teeth.
Glad everyone else's dogs are doing good with them too !!
Jordan is pouting because I won't stop watching the baseball game to cut our pumpkins!!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Claire's Friend said:


> I was a little concerned when those little dog toys showed up, I thought they were going to be bigger. But but Jordan and Rose are so gentle with theirs, holding, licking and just a little bit of nee-neeing with their front teeth.
> Glad everyone else's dogs are doing good with them too !!
> Jordan is pouting because I won't stop watching the baseball game to cut our pumpkins!!


Would it be ok to say ours is gone :uhoh: chester just doesn't do well with stuffies however he did enjoy it for a day rather than a few hours like others


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I think Bear *KNOWS* it's special. He's EXTRA ginger with it. I woke up this morning with a puppy in my bed and a toy on my pillow. 

Here are some pictures from yesterday with his favorite toy.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

OMG, that one of Bear on his back with the crazy happy eyes and toy in his mouth cracked me up. That's ranger's favourite move when he has a new 'uber-special" toy. 

Everyone's dogs look so happy with their Howloween goodies!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

I keep missing all the party fun, darned family and their issue, lol. Are you going to do another game? If so, when?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Claire's Friend said:


> I was a little concerned when those little dog toys showed up, I thought they were going to be bigger. But Jordan and Rose are so gentle with theirs, holding, licking and just a little bit of nee-neeing with their front teeth.
> Glad everyone else's dogs are doing good with them too !!
> Jordan is pouting because I won't stop watching the baseball game to cut our pumpkins!!


I take them away when I'm not home. Can't take any chances either one might rip it up and swallow it. I don't need anymore exploratory surgeries...

They are very gentle with them like the others have said. They carry them around and Gunner even tosses it in the air.

Thanks again.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Next up*

Will be our contests at the party on Thursday.
Steve (GoldenCamper) has kindly volunteered (well if truth be told, I volunteered him  to do our boat picture.
Pete has already sent him a picture of the boat. So if your dogs were in the Howloween Story and you want them in the picture, please PM pics to Steve. They should be sitting and in a good clear picture.
I am hoping to have it made into a poster to take to Club Gold.
Joy (goldenca) has agreed to help put the story together. So we have a Golden team working on this, I know it will be great.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

There really is a club gold?!? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Mrskuhn said:


> There really is a club gold?!?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes there is :


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Claire's Friend said:


> Yes there is :


Oh my gosh that is soooooo freaking cool!!! Oh how I wanna be in that club how much fun!!!! So jealous. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I missed the game  never mind. I love the idea of the boat picture with the goldens, am going to have a look now if I have a suitable photo of Sammy to add to it!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

How soon do we need to get the pics sent in for the boat photo? I will need to bribe Mr Barnaby into a good sitting position in day light x


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm going to have to find a decent one of Mr. Bear. He still tends to sit on his hip, so it might take a few out-takes.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Sent photos to Steve. Very kind of him to do this.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Does anyone know how to attach a pic to a private message??? I dont see the usual paper clip icon there??? :uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:thanks....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Nancie- I am having the same problem....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I had the same problem. I did two things. First, I changed my signature picture to one of Max sitting which shows-up in the message. Also, there is a link icon to attach an image. I found an earlier post with a picture of Max sitting and attached that link using the image icon. Hope this helps.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Nash666 said:


> Does anyone know how to attach a pic to a private message??? I dont see the usual paper clip icon there??? :uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:thanks....


I've been using Photobucket or Flickr, both are free at the entry level and very easy to use. You just up load the photo, copy the URL and paste the URL in your PM.

And yes, thank you Steve...it's sure nice of you to put this all together.

Pete & Woody


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh boy, so now im more confused....(doesnt take much)  gonna put the pics in one of my threads, then copy the link...hope it works!!! Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Silly question but do you just add an attachment, like if your adding a photo to a post?. Won't be able to do this till tomorrow, is this ok? Also would like to thank Steve, sounds like it's going to look wonderful.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hope I did it right, I put the pics in one of my threads, and copied the image location, and pasted it in the private message...well see if that works....:doh:


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Nash666 said:


> Oh boy, so now im more confused....(doesnt take much)  gonna put the pics in one of my threads, then copy the link...hope it works!!! Thanks!!!!!!


That should work...post it here...we'd love to see it.


Pete & Woody


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Just checking guys, been a busy day.

If anyone has problems I will send you my email for the pics.

Have photos from Max'sdad and Pete. No rush on this folks but if I could get them within a weeks time that would be good.

The background of Pete's I am using is in a neutral light with no harsh shadows or highlights. If you could get me a pic like that of your dogs it would blend together better but I can work with just about anything.

The bigger the picture the better too. I am not looking for a full file size one from the camera necessarily but small one like in signatures won't work out too well. 1024x768 or thereabout is perfect.

I don't think we are doing costumes.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Here are pictures of Bae Lee and Keeper

1st- Bae Lee
2nd- Keeper

picture with both: Keeper Left and Bae Lee right


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

PrincessDi said:


> Here are pictures of Bae Lee and Keeper
> 
> 1st- Bae Lee
> 2nd- Keeper
> ...


Picture with them both is perfect, thanks! Sent you a PM with my email but I'm way too slow typing out things...


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Have just sent you a PM with the photo of Sammy. Hope it works, let me know if it doesn't and I can email it you. Can't wait to see the finished photo!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> Silly question but do you just add an attachment, like if your adding a photo to a post?. Won't be able to do this till tomorrow, is this ok? Also would like to thank Steve, sounds like it's going to look wonderful.


I've uploaded Sammy's to photobucket. I think some people are adding it to this thread as that's easier. Hope Barnaby will sit still for you


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> I've uploaded Sammy's to photobucket. I think some people are adding it to this thread as that's easier. Hope Barnaby will sit still for you


Am going to take a photo tomorrow in daylight, will try adding as an attachment to the PM, and then posting on this thread. Will need a dozen treats in hand to get the right shot!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

My favorite Halloween music. What's yours?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Steve, I PM'd you their pictures. Let me know if it will work or if you want something of them smaller. Thanks for doing this for us. Wet sloppy kisses from the kids and a big hug from me...


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Neeko, still looking for a sitting pic of Molson :uhoh::uhoh: He never sits still....Ill keep looking.....


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Got Neeko thanks. Chill Nancie, chill, no rush.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Here is a picture of Ticket sitting. I could not figure out how to upload it in a PM.
Will it work?


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

I can't figure out the pm thing either. 

Here's mine of Tanner if it will work. If not let me know. 

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I do a "Copy Image" (right click menu) then paste it in PM's. Works for me.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Heck, I'm just enjoying all of these golden smiles! Brightest part of my day!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I seem to have missed a lot of fun while I was away! I loved the story. In addition to the dogs in the boat, it would be fun to see a pic of the humans in the x-pen. Laughed very hard at that! Tucker, Bella, and Tess said to say they're sorry they missed the first part of the party but that they plan to be there on the 31st.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Aunt SM, Yogi and Toby here...ssssh, we stole her tablet to send you a message to say we love you and thank you for our special Halloween package. Mom tried on the bandanas and will post them later after she gets home from seeing our Grandpa. He is in the hospital. We look Fantastic in them!! Remember, ssshhh on us messaging you! Kisses to Jordan and all the Halloweenpuppies in this thread! Special ear licks and kisses for you! YOGI AND TOBY....THE FLYING YOGINI AND THE TOBYNATOR

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> Aunt SM, Yogi and Toby here...ssssh, we stole her tablet to send you a message to say we love you and thank you for our special Halloween package. Mom tried on the bandanas and will post them later after she gets home from seeing our Grandpa. He is in the hospital. We look Fantastic in them!! Remember, ssshhh on us messaging you! Kisses to Jordan and all the Halloweenpuppies in this thread! Special ear licks and kisses for you! YOGI AND TOBY....THE FLYING YOGINI AND THE TOBYNATOR
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Glad you liked them. We sent you the special "Texas" versions because we know you don't like dressing up :


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Here's mine.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Still working on mine, any tips for trying to get a very bossy 13 year old to sit for a minute!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> Still working on mine, any tips for trying to get a very bossy 13 year old to sit for a minute!!


Will an extra extra nice treat work? Maybe like some chicken or a little chunk of cheese. 

Sammy tried his costume on earlier...pics to come soon : I may need to get some better photos tomorrow outside.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> Will an extra extra nice treat work? Maybe like some chicken or a little chunk of cheese.
> 
> Sammy tried his costume on earlier...pics to come soon : I may need to get some better photos tomorrow outside.


I said to DH he's going to have to distract him while I take the photo, he barks everytime I go to take the picture and we end up with a shot of him with his mouth wide open!. SO looking forward to seeing Sammy in his costume x


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Here is Sir Toby sporting his black bandana! 









Here is the Flying Yogini sporting Orange, that is the new black!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Toby*

Toby looks so cute!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Checking in again. With the exception of Toby and Yogi all dogs submitted (and Cricket with her meadow vole) have been put into a rough draft I sent to SM. Nothing to be shared yet but it is going well.

I had to modify Pete's original image to fit all the dogs, I was running out of space! Happy with how it is coming along.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Here is Brinkley. Can you use this one?











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

fozziesmom said:


> Here is Brinkley. Can you use this one?


That would be tough not being a full body shot. The straight on angle is good though.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

GoldenCamper said:


> Checking in again. With the exception of Toby and Yogi all dogs submitted (and Cricket with her meadow vole) have been put into a rough draft I sent to SM. Nothing to be shared yet but it is going well.
> 
> I had to modify Pete's original image to fit all the dogs, I was running out of space! Happy with how it is coming along.


Can you use the ones I just posted? I hope so!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Ok, here's a better one that I just took:










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

This one work? Or is too far away? I have some closer ones...


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Or do you want to do one of ranger jumping out of the boat?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am starting a new post in the morning for the actual party.
But we will keep this one going for the story and the picture !!


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Dallas Gold said:


> Here is Sir Toby sporting his black bandana!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg love those


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> Can you use the ones I just posted? I hope so!


Absolutely 

Head count so far:

Max
Woody
Annie-Neeko
Bae lee-Keeper
Sammy
Maddie
Honey-Gunner
Tanner
Ticket 
Fiona
Jordan
Toby-Yogi
Brinkley
Ranger
Cricket...and a misc meadow vole no one will probably see:

Goldenca (Joy)...if you have another shot of Ticket taken at more of an eye level post or PM me. 

Note to future pics submitted: Straight down shots taken of your dog while you're standing will look a bit out of place in the group with big heads and tiny legs :curtain:


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

You don't have Maddies' picture?


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> You don't have Maddies' picture?


Gosh so sorry. Yes I do and will edit my above post. Not enough coffee this morning I guess.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks Steve. ..workjng on a pic of Molson..


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Here is Barnaby's picture, hope it's alright!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> Here is Barnany's picture, hope it's alright!!



Heehee-Barnaby looks like he's saying, "Mom, I don't want my picture taken!"


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful Barnaby  He looks so regal and wise, what a lovely fluffy gold chest like a little lion. Hope it didn't take you too long to get him to co-operate for you.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bear and I are behind on his picture. I'll try to take it tonight before the sun goes down. 

Maybe I'll teach him the command "pose" so we can get in and out for future photo shoots.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

He hates his picture being taken, it took about 2 hours this morning off and on!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> He hates his picture being taken, it took about 2 hours this morning off and on!!


Aw bless him he must be camera shy. You managed to get a great one in the end


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Barnaby you silly boy  Think I found a perfect spot for you in the boat. Still have plenty of playing with this to do, no rush guys.

Updating submissions, thanks for all the pics so far.

Max
Woody
Annie-Neeko
Bae lee-Keeper
Sammy
Maddie
Honey-Gunner
Tanner
Ticket 
Fiona
Jordan
Toby-Yogi
Brinkley
Ranger
Cricket...and a misc meadow vole no one will probably see:
Lennon
Erica
Barnaby


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Happy Halloween!!!


Joy the tiger and Charlie the lion 


Trick or treat 


Charlie!


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

T-Joy said:


> Happy Halloween!!!
> 
> 
> Joy the tiger and Charlie the lion
> ...


You have to enter the last one on the other thread they are ADORABLE!!!! <3 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

MrsKuhn said:


> You have to enter the last one on the other thread they are ADORABLE!!!! <3
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Thank you


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Sorry I'm late for my picture but here it is =)


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

xoerika620xo said:


> Sorry I'm late for my picture but here it is =)


*You have to enter the last one on the other thread called Official Howloween Tread

Chester is gorgeous !!! have fun!
*


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I can use it but if you have more of an eye level shot it would be better.



xoerika620xo said:


> Sorry I'm late for my picture but here it is =)


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Erika! Chester is so stunning!! Can you whisper sweet nuthings in his ear for me? Then plant a sloppy one on his nose.  

xoxoxoox


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

T-Joy said:


> *You have to enter the last one on the other thread called Official Howloween Tread
> 
> Chester is gorgeous !!! have fun!
> *


I think this is for the boat picture. Not sure though. Adorable dog  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

OMG, T-Joy - that is the most adorable thing I've ever seen in my life. I want to steal your pic (if not your dogs) and save it to my wallpaper just so I can see it every day and smile.


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Ranger said:


> OMG, T-Joy - that is the most adorable thing I've ever seen in my life. I want to steal your pic (if not your dogs) and save it to my wallpaper just so I can see it every day and smile.


They are mine, they are my Light and my World!!! But you have my permission to steal the pics anyway I have originals 
They make me smile every second of my life but I can share it with you , with pleasure :smooch:
I am glad that you like the pics.

PS When we want to have fun for sure, we dress Charlie in Lion, there is something magic about that costume. As soon as he is dressed like that we start laughing like a crazy ))))
Love & Light


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Just too cute for words 

SM - Ranger says, THANK YOU for snoggie doggie. He loves that little guy. I thought maybe he'd be eviscerated by now, as is the sad fate for lots of Ranger's stuffies, but this is one of his "special stuffies". There are a few (2) he is really gentle with for some reason, and this is one of them. He just carries it around, nibbles on it with his front teeth, and brings it to bed with him. 

And the bandana...I'm a sucker for bandanas. I love it. He's going to wear it year around, that's for sure.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Finally got a pic of Molson..ugh...hope it works....::crossfing:crossfing:doh:


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Molson is here for the weekend, he finally got your goodies..they were a hit for sure!!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Jane and Katie dressed up as a wizard and a witch. I FINALLY got a picture of Katie LOL 

Jane as the Wizard with a Black Cat:*









Report this image

*Katie as a Witch:*









Report this image

*Jane, Katie and Ollie (Ollie gnawing on his new Howloween toy )*








*


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

OMG they are so cute, I mean three of them 
I love those photos:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Great photos Danny! How adorable does Katie look in her little costume?!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Soooo cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Neeko sporting his Halloween scarf!!!!::


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh he is so cute!!! I love that pic <3

Love & Light


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Sorry for being late. I couldn't figure out how to PM the photo.... so I wanted to add our "options" for the boat. None of them are really clear, but maybe one of them will work. Let me know. 


























I think this one might work the best.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Last call for the group photo, anyone else? Thanks for all the submissions  24 dogs....and Cricket with her little vole 

Max
Woody
Annie-Neeko-Molson
Bae lee-Keeper
Sammy
Maddie
Honey-Gunner
Tanner
Ticket 
Fiona
Jordan
Toby-Yogi
Brinkley
Ranger
Cricket...and a misc meadow vole no one will probably see:
Lennon
Erica
Barnaby
Chester
Bear


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh we love you Bear you are so handsome guy :--heart:

Love & Light


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

T-Joy said:


> Oh we love you Bear you are so handsome guy :--heart:
> 
> Love & Light


:thanks::kiss:

Thanks! We love Charlie and Joy!


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Brave- bear is stunning!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

MrsKuhn said:


> Brave- bear is stunning!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aww shucks. Thanks!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

How's the boat pic coming along?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Good it's getting very close. Joy has the story all put together too. Just need to edit a bit.:


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Claire's Friend said:


> Good it's getting very close. Joy has the story all put together too. Just need to edit a bit.:


Great, can't wait to see the end result


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Someone is STILL going strong with his FAVORITE present....


----------

